
A VC: The Age Question (continued) - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/05/the_age_questio.html
======
jamesbritt
Why would age matter?

If you feel driven to start something, do it. If you can accept the risks, do
it.

You pass through this realm only once; don't let a string of digits on your
drivers license determine your life.

